# A walk in the cool of the evening



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It was hot here today and so I walked the dogs in the forest early this morning and then did not take them out again until early evening just through the local wood and back over the meadow - which has been cut so perfect for a bit of a game with the ball. 
Kiki was in the sort of mood where she was up for chasing and competing with the other two and she got quite hot - on the way home she lent over the pond edge to watch the ducks and slipped in to the yucky pond weedy water - green lower legs and a happy face  lovely dog!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Nothing Rufus likes better than pond weed leggings, he says to tell Kiki she looks lovely!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

We did the same marzi,waited until the evening before taking them out. It was still quiet warm,but at least the sun having gone made it a bit cooler for them! 
Love the last picture of Kiki and her snood, reminds me of my granny


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Warm? I wish it was warm here. It was 5C when I got up this morning with a high going up to 17 today. Been like this all week. Windy too. 

Fab pictures, love the snoods.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I love all the "Walkies" pictures you post Marzi!! I will admit it makes me a bit jealous of all the fabulous choices you have to choose from! So precious, especially the snood!!!


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

Lovely pictures! The joy and mischief on their faces! And Kiki looks so pleased with her 'leggings'


----------



## barkley (May 4, 2016)

So handsome I love his picture! He looks they have so much fun


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Great action shots, your photos always make me smile


----------

